
Watch this homemade ‘lightsaber’ quickly burn through everything - edwinjm
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2013/05/27/watch-this-homemade-lightsaber-quickly-burn-through-everything-put-in-front-of-it/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+TheNextWeb+(The+Next+Web+All+Stories)
======
maresca
When you use something like this, do you have to have the laser bouncing into
some type of mirror? Is the laser burning his walls while not burning the
objects? Or does it's power diminish over longer distances?

~~~
Zigurd
His wife must be so pleased at all the random scorch marks in the kitchen.

------
droopyEyelids
3 watts of energy coming out of an LED is insane. To have all that
concentrated in a laser beam is truly something else.

